# Can anyone explain the new FA banner to me?



## Mentova (Aug 1, 2011)

According to this new banner, it's "fat bunny week", complete with a line of obese rabbits marching in a line with cake and a banner and a bunch of furries in the background watching. One has a sign and is ragin'.

I have no idea what this means, or what the point is. Anyone know?


----------



## Azure (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanksgiving Banner Redux Thread. FA endorses obesity and awful fetishes. Begin the flamewar.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the intention is to encourage the traditional "new banner" threads where we all cry about the banner.


And it begins...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 1, 2011)

Afaik, this happens every year...
Not sure what it's about, though.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2011)

I refuse to clear my cache. This sounds stupid. I'm keeping the old banner as long as possible.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2011)

Made up event that exists simply so that Katmomma has an excuse to draw lots of fat things.

Most likely.


----------



## Larry (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL I DON'T SEE IT


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2011)

Although, in retrospect of my previous post, kudos for someone bringing an image besides super-gay anorexic cunt-boys to the bunnys. Hell, I guess that's pretty refreshing.


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

Azure said:


> Thanksgiving Banner Redux Thread. FA endorses obesity and awful fetishes. Begin the flamewar.


*loads up the flamethrower* oh yeah.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 1, 2011)

If it really is just a stupid "hurr fat furries week" thing I'm going to be sad. I was hoping it would have at least some sort of meaning other than that. :/


----------



## Sar (Aug 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If it really is just a stupid "hurr fat furries week" thing I'm going to be sad. I was hoping it would have at least some sort of meaning other than that. :/


I'm afraid so. I believe I am the one shouting in the pic.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 1, 2011)

I love how that one user gets free recognition and a banner every year with the fat bunny week thing while other users make excellent banners that never even get considered.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 1, 2011)

I liked the previous banner. Oh well.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuck. I should've checked this thread _then_ decided if to refresh it or not.

Time to add another Adblock rule...


----------



## Shico (Aug 1, 2011)

I love how it has a furry screaming in outrage in the background.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 1, 2011)

Shico said:


> I love how it has a furry screaming in outrage in the background.


It's like they knew it was stupid and would piss people off but did it anyways


----------



## Alstor (Aug 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I love how that one user gets free recognition and a banner every year with the fat bunny week thing while other users make excellent banners that never even get considered.


Katmomma is friends with Neer.
The end.

EDIT: Frankly, I don't get how the staff can put on this "holiday" yearly involving what can be confused with a fetish and not wonder if they're going to get shit from it. More or less, why repeat the holiday? Should we repeat "National Dogbomb Week", too?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 1, 2011)

Refreshed to see what the fuss was about. Not really shitstorm worthy but I do think the last one was much more appealing so I raged a little inside.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 1, 2011)

I like how it's meant to be ironic or something, but it's just stupid :v


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2011)

because I am too curious I went to whoever it was that made the banner's page just to see what it looked like
I really don't want to clear my cache now. The july banner is so much prettier and less of an offense to my eyes.
Dammit FA.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.

Ah well. I always have this neon theme for FA that blocks the banners. I only turn it off to look at the new ones.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.



You all evolved from nanobots that I made 3 days ago.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You all evolved from nanobots that I made 3 days ago.



<insert quote from that episode that I forgot>


----------



## Cyril (Aug 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.
> 
> Ah well. I always have this neon theme for FA that blocks the banners. I only turn it off to look at the new ones.


Okay, this theme looks cool, where can I get it?
*heads to google*
EDIT: I'm a derp, you linked the download page. Carry on then.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 1, 2011)

Obesity is an epidemic and should not be tolerated. :V

But really, this just sounds like FA promoting someone's niche fetish, IE their love for fapping to overweight bunnies.


----------



## katmomma (Aug 1, 2011)

See my journal --> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2583701/
It's meant for random fun and not just a hurr durrr.




Heckler & Koch said:


> If it really is just a stupid "hurr fat furries week" thing I'm going to be sad. I was hoping it would have at least some sort of meaning other than that. :/


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 1, 2011)

For everyone claiming this is a sexual thing I can say that the majority of Katmomma's work that I've seen (like the vast majority) is not sexual in nature.


----------



## Aden (Aug 1, 2011)

At least it's well-drawn and has a more coherent palette than most of the other banners


----------



## moriko (Aug 1, 2011)

FA overreacts, news at 10! I've learned lately, if it is against what the majority likes it don't belong here. And it's made plenty clear that faf isn't fa. I'm surprised you guys don't have your own separate domain yet lol.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, it's official: the admins are trolling us.


----------



## CuddlyBluePanda (Aug 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> According to this new banner, it's "fat bunny week", complete with a line of obese rabbits marching in a line with cake and a banner and a bunch of furries in the background watching. One has a sign and is ragin'.
> 
> I have no idea what this means, or what the point is. Anyone know?




Wondered the same thing til I saw this...still lost.

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2583701/


----------



## Xenke (Aug 1, 2011)

moriko said:


> FA overreacts, news at 10! I've learned lately, if it is against what the majority likes it don't belong here. And it's made plenty clear that faf isn't fa. I'm surprised you guys don't have your own separate domain yet lol.



We're used to terrible banners. Complacency of the majority doesn't make something better.

I mean hell, by that logic Immelmann's art might actually be _good_.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 1, 2011)

--->AdBlock<---


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm making an official petition for a crab week.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 2, 2011)

Meh. I liked the last banner a lot, but I don't really care about this banner or its possible implications...It honestly just seems completely ignorable as a banner. That and the bunnies look completely strange on several levels.Can't wait till next week, i guess :/


----------



## Mentova (Aug 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm making an official petition for a crab week.



No.

Cardfox week.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.
> 
> Cardfox week.



You are not hijacking my idea, generic slutfox #537490


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm making an official petition for a crab week.



Crabs.

How _mainstream_.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Crabs.
> 
> How _mainstream_.



Saying things are mainstream is mainstream.

Just blew your mind.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Saying things are mainstream is mainstream.
> 
> Just blew your mind.



No you didn't, I'm not a hipster. B)

You can do a crab week if you want, but keep in mine that a simple slip of the hand and then OH DEAR GOD NOW IT SAYS CRAP WEEK.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> but keep in mine



What am I keeping in the mine?

Oh irony.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> What am I keeping in the mine?
> 
> Oh irony.



PFFT, I'm realllyyyyy out of it. I think it has something to do with getting locked out for an hour in the heat. ):


----------



## Waffles (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, ignoring it is slightly fetish-based... I think it's adorable.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> PFFT, I'm realllyyyyy out of it. I think it has something to do with getting locked out for an hour in the heat. ):



An hour?

I gotta bring you out to work on one of my crews.  An hour would seem like a God-send.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 2, 2011)

I keep getting the Fender and Rednef with fireflies one no matter how many times I refresh.  I suppose that is a good thing.

Also Smelge's "fox" should be in a banner.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> An hour?
> 
> I gotta bring you out to work on one of my crews.  An hour would seem like a God-send.



It would have been fine if I could have hydrated at all. :C


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 2, 2011)

If I become friends with 'neer, can I have one of my fetishes in a banner event? :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 2, 2011)

If we can have a fat bunny week, why not that crab week. GIVE ME THE PETITION, I'LL SIGN MY NAME IN IT


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 2, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I keep getting the Fender and Rednef with fireflies one no matter how many times I refresh.  I suppose that is a good thing.
> 
> Also Smelge's "fox" should be in a banner.



Crtl + f5 

Just hitting refresh on your browser doesn't actually do a complete refresh.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2011)

Dragoneer has a fat bunny fetish. 'Nough said.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought 'Neer had a fat ANYTHING fetish. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I thought 'Neer had a fat ANYTHING fetish. :V



Must... resist...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> At least it's well-drawn and has a more coherent palette than most of the other banners



That's very true. However, that doesn't mean it's not weird as hell.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 2, 2011)

Fat fetishism.

I'm going to submit a BDSM-related banner of Fender wearing a gimp mask and handcuffs while Rednef brands "FURAFFINITY.NET" into his ass.


----------



## Eske (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh hey it's fat bunny week again.

Jesus has it really been a year already, or is this a monthly thing now?

I don't really mind fat bunny week, as long as the fetishists don't bug me about it.  That's generally my attitude about most things, though.



Clayton said:


> Fat fetishism.
> 
> I'm going to submit a BDSM-related banner of Fender wearing a gimp mask and handcuffs while Rednef brands "FURAFFINITY.NET" into his ass.



Hahaha DO IT.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You are not hijacking my idea, generic slutfox #537490


Bitch don't you be hatin' on the cardfoxes.
Ya'll are just jealous. Hataz gunna hate.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 2, 2011)

HK stop.

You're embarrassing anyone that still considers you a friend. 

Term, I'd sign that shit.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> HK stop.
> 
> You're embarrassing anyone that still considers you a friend.
> 
> Term, I'd sign that shit.



...People still consider me a friend? D:


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> HK stop.
> 
> You're embarrassing anyone that still considers you a friend.
> 
> Term, I'd sign that shit.



I'd even campaign by actually "GASP" going onto the FA Skype group!


----------



## Azure (Aug 2, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> FA Skype group!


Why haven't I trolled this with my voice of doom?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> Why haven't I trolled this with my voice of doom?



I ask myself the same question.


----------



## Larry (Aug 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Bitch don't you be hatin' on the cardfoxes.Ya'll are just jealous. Hataz gunna hate.


 Oh, you'll just fit perfectly fine in the ghetto community.


----------



## Azure (Aug 2, 2011)

I dunno, fat bunnies ARE cute

This picture? The fandom in a nutshell.



Larry said:


> Oh, you'll just fit perfectly fine in the ghetto community.


I dunno, if I saw HK in the hood, I'd have to ask for his ghetto pass. Think he's up to the test?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 3, 2011)

just have to last a week with the adblock on




sadly that wont stop folks uploading FAT BUNNIES, but to counter Fat bunnies folks have been posting fat sharks


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just have to last a week with the adblock on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.

Start posting emaciated under-fed abused animal testing bunnies.

Some experimental makeup should lighten the mood.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Aug 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You are not hijacking my idea, generic slutfox #537490



You're both wrong. Needs more godless killing machine week.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 3, 2011)

QUESTION: 
Why do people give a fuck about the banner?


----------



## Larry (Aug 3, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> QUESTION:
> Why do people give a fuck about the banner?



Because it endorses obesity, and everybody likes doing that. :V


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> QUESTION:
> Why do people give a fuck about the banner?



Simple:

The same reason that some companies will pay people oodles of money to design one for them.

It's all about _image_.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it mostly boils down to this.

jcfynx: So. Fat bunnies week.
murasadramon: ah luff fat bunnehs!!!! ;D
jcfynx: Love fucking them, I bet. ;D
murasadramon: ;D



Heckler & Koch said:


> ...People still consider me a friend? D:



We'll always be friends. :D *hug*


----------



## Mentova (Aug 3, 2011)

Larry said:


> Oh, you'll just fit perfectly fine in the ghetto community.


 


Azure said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6239572I dunno, if I saw HK in the hood, I'd have to ask for his ghetto pass. Think he's up to the test?



Uhhh I am the whitest white kid who ever existed.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 3, 2011)

you guys are really complaining about that banner?
jesus christ its just supposed to be cute...


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 3, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> you guys are really complaining about that banner?
> jesus christ its just supposed to be cute...



Fatties are never cute >:[


----------



## Azure (Aug 3, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhh I am the whitest white kid who ever existed.


Then you need some swagger, otherwise, you'll get jacked for sure.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Fatties are never cute >:[



but bunnies are always cute. no exception!


----------



## nothingsp (Aug 4, 2011)

You know, it's one thing to display things I find distasteful, but to _insult_ me for finding it distasteful? Yeah, that ain't gonna fly. *adblock.css* now contains the line:

```
[B][id="fa_header"],[/B]
```
(And if you were wondering how to make these go away when they keep refusing to give you the option, you're welcome.)


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2011)

nothingsp said:


> You know, it's one thing to display things I find distasteful, but to _insult_ me for finding it distasteful?



wait
what'd I miss


----------



## nothingsp (Aug 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> wait
> what'd I miss


Not me personally, me as part of the group who don't appreciate Dragoneer rubbing his fetish in everybody's face without at least giving us an option to turn it off.


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2011)

nothingsp said:


> Not me personally, me as part of the group who don't appreciate Dragoneer rubbing his fetish in everybody's face without at least giving us an option to turn it off.



I dunno, it just seems to me like there's a lot of outrage here over essentially nothing. I'd understand if the image was overtly fetishy or inappropriate, but I just can't muster up the indignation for this one. They're bunnies. And they're plump. And the whole thing is fairly cute.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 4, 2011)

My own contribution >:3


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 4, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> I'm afraid to click.



xD, if it had contained nudity or sexual content I would have attached a NSFW tag.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Fatties are never cute >:[


I'd disagree and post a link but eh. :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 4, 2011)

It's an FA banner. I don't even notice them when I get on.

Sheesh, guys, just wait a week for another unimportant picture that is out of the way.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 4, 2011)

all you guys sexualizing and fetishizing what is just supposed to be a cute banner makes me sad...


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 4, 2011)

The banner would be cute, if you were oblivious to its devious intentions...everyone knows what it's really about...


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> My own contribution >:3



Bravo


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> I dunno, it just seems to me like there's a lot of outrage here over essentially nothing. I'd understand if the image was overtly fetishy or inappropriate, but I just can't muster up the indignation for this one. They're bunnies. And they're plump. And the whole thing is fairly cute.



Context.

If, on a television cartoon, someone fires a ray gun that turns someone into a baby crocodile, it's innocent.

On FurAffinity, the artist clicks off the "babyfurs" and "transformation" fetish boxes our overlords have so graciously provided us so everyone can wank their wieners to it.

When Peter Paul Rubens painted hundreds of obese paintings, it was for artistic reasons.

When HectortheWolf has a gallery on FurAffinity of hundreds of fat animal hybrids, it's so everyone can wank their wieners to it.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 4, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Context.
> 
> If, on a television cartoon, someone fires a ray gun that turns someone into a baby crocodile, it's innocent.
> 
> ...


lol.  True statement.

Still, more stuff on FA is clean than pornographic, and plenty of artists are clean-only.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 4, 2011)

Genumix said:


> lol.  True statement.
> 
> Still, more stuff on FA is clean than pornographic, and plenty of artists are clean-only.



WANNA BET


----------



## Genumix (Aug 4, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> WANNA BET


I mean, it's not like the majority of what _I_ look it is necessarily 100% clean... but I have heard on the forums that 50%+ of everything total is clean.

ahem, maybe I should rephrase.  There is clean art on FA //period.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> I dunno, it just seems to me like there's a lot of outrage here over essentially nothing. I'd understand if the image was overtly fetishy or inappropriate, but I just can't muster up the indignation for this one. They're bunnies. And they're plump. And the whole thing is fairly cute.


 Meh, I'm not really outraged, I was wondering what was up with it. I just assumed it was supposed to be some sort of "fat furry week" or something.


Antonin Scalia said:


> WANNA BET


Statistically there is more general art than mature art on FA.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 4, 2011)

katmomma said:


> See my journal --> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2583701/
> It's meant for random fun and not just a hurr durrr.



I somehow fail to see the difference between "random" fun and herpaderp.

Nevermind that from your own journal


> ITS NOT SRS AT ALL.
> SILLY
> FUN
> WEIRD
> ...



OMFGLOLRANDUMB


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 4, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> When HectortheWolf has a gallery on FurAffinity of hundreds of fat animal hybrids, it's so everyone can wank their wieners to it.



What the fuck is that protruding from the bottom of her belly?


----------



## Genumix (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> What the fuck is that protruding from the bottom of her belly?


Now that you mention it... it's a leg of the chair.  Quivering in ecstasy at being broken by the fat.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm totally going to win this compo


----------



## Mentova (Aug 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm totally going to win this compo


I lol'd at the goodbye horses dance


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so glad this nonsense goes away.
Or maybe we can have a skinny-ass llama week soon.


----------



## Fenno (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't mind it at all. It's only for a week.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder when it will change. Hopefully today as it was supposed to have changed yesterday


----------



## Cyril (Aug 9, 2011)

no, dragoneer decided fat bunny month was a better idea.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 9, 2011)

NEW BANNER


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't see it either, even with refreshing.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 9, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> What? I don't see it.


CTRL + F5


----------



## Mentova (Aug 9, 2011)

This new banner is much better and not obnoxious. Horray!


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2011)

Kinda boring and not very well composed though. It's very benign, idea-wise, but artistically not the best.</snob>


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 9, 2011)

You know when artists tell you to not shade with black?
Yeah.

Goddammit, the burn function would have looked nicer.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 10, 2011)

But at least it's not obese bunnies so i am happy with this.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 10, 2011)

I really like the new banner now, even though I don't really pay attention to it.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2011)

The new one looks a bit better, but i liked last months more.


----------

